# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Nεο adsl/vdsl Asus DSL N16

## babis3g

Προφανως παγκοσμιo Review  :Demo:  και πρωτοι εδω στο adslgr.com

Η *ASUS* μολις κυκλοφορησε ενα φτηνο εναλλακτικο μοντεμ σε adsl / vdsl το* DSL N16*, χωρις την υποστηριξη USB

Για τα πληρη χαρακτηριστικα του εδω
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-N16/

Αν και μοιαζει το ονομα με το dsl N16U (U για usb) το dsl N16 δεν εχει usb και φυσικα οτι εχει σχεση με media servers / icloud δεν υποστηριζεται

Στο wifi φερει μονο 2 εξωτερικες κεραιες οι οποιες ειναι fix (δεν ειναι αποσπωμενες) στα 300 Mbps
Οι κεραιες βαση κατασκευαστη λεει οτι ειναι στα 2 db ... αλλα απο δικες μου δοκιμες τo σημα ειναι αρκετα καλο ... στο δικο μου περιβαλλον μαλιστα ειναι λιγο καλυτερο απο το Ν17 (που εχει εσωτερικες κεραιες) ... η ... οσοι ξερουν τα γνωστα τπ λινκ 8960 εχει παρομοιο σημα, στα σιγουρα το Ν16 δεν υστερει σε αυτον τον τομεα
Επισης υπαρχει κουμπακι εξωτερικο για ανοιγμα/κλεισιμο του wifi (οπως στα περισσοτερα ασος)

Το λογισμικο ειναι και αυτο asuswrt βασισμενο στο Linux OS

Ολες οι θυρες του ειναι fast (10/100) αλλα αυτο δεν θα κανει προβλημα σε vdsl μεχρι την ταχυτητα των 100 Mbps
Εαν υπαρχει σκεψη για μεταφορα δεδωμενων μεσω Lan δεν κανει, ομως για απλη οικιακη χρηση δεν εχει προβλημα

Επισης εχει το πλεονεκτημα μια απο τις 4 Lan θυρες μπορει να μετατραπει σε δευτερη wan που σημαινει οτι μπορει να λειτουργησει σαν router μονο (πχ μπορει να παρει το μοτνεμ του παροχου)

Απο θεμα γραμμης η Ασος γενναιοδωρα (για φτηνο μοντελο) εχει αφησει τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις (dsl settings) οπως στο dsl ac68u & dsl N17u  :One thumb up: 
(φωτο πιο κατω με τα dsl settings)
To τσιπακι ειναι της MediaTek 7510 (σχεδον ιδιο οπως στα dsl ac68u & dsl n17U) και φερει ρυθμιση αλλαγης σνρ καθως και αλλων ρυθμισεων για την γραμμη
Με οτε απειραχτο (μεχρι την ωρα του review) παιζει το ιδιο μεχρι και 1Mbps κατω, απο τα broadcom μοντεμ που εχω (με ΑΚ κεντρο ΟΤΕ), αλλα οπως ειπα υπαρχει ρυθμιση (σνρ) να ερθει στα ισια του για οποιον ανυσηχει απο θεμα ταχυτητας

Και φυσικα εχει τa real traffic / spectrum / parental control / QoS (οπως δινει η ασος και στα αλλα μοντελα τους) και μια μικρη υποστηριξη σε VPN

*Χαρακτηριστικα chipset*
_Dsl:
MediaTek MT7510 SoC (built-in fast Ethernet chip)
CPU 648.00 MHz
RΑΜ 64MB DDR2
16MB Flash
Wifi :
MediaTek MTK MT7592(2.4GHz WiFi chip)
Ethernet 10/100 fast_

Υποστηριζει _multi-annex PSTN (annex A) & ISDN (annex B)_ - Annex J etc καταλληλο για ολες τις γραμμες

Πιστευω οτι ειναι ενα φτηνο με καλα χαρακτηριστικα, υψηλο CPU (οποτε δεν θα τρωει κολληματα με συνδεμενες πολλες συκευες) ... απλο εναλλακτικο / back up για οποιον χρειαζεται να εχει ενα δευτερο μοντεμ ... η μια φτηνη επιλογη για adsl/vdsl με γενικα καλες ρυθμισεις για την τιμη του

Απο τιμη το αναμενω στην 50αρα (δικη μου εκτιμηση)

EDIT
ipv6 με Ελληνικους παροχους δεν εχει ακομη υποστηριξη ... φανταζομαι κατα τα τελη του χρονου περιπου

Μερικες φωτο

----------


## badweed

ωραια παρουσιαση με εμφαση στα κρισιμα χαρακτηριστικα .  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστω, αφου το ειχα τοσο καιρο να πω 2 λογια πρωτος, αργα η γρηγορα καποιος αλλος μπορει να το εκανε  :Smile: 

Να προσθεσω για τους φιλους που ψαχνουν κατι πιο καλυτερο, ειναι στα σχεδια της Asus και dsl μοντεμ με 4 εξωτερικες κεραιες φυσικα με πολυ ανωτερα χαρατηριστικα, αλλα οχι τωρα αμεσως
Απλα το λεω να καποιος μπορει να περιμενει το καλυτερο απο τον ιδιο κατασκευαστη

----------


## badweed

σημασια εχει οτι εγινε και ο καποιος αλλος διαλεξες να εισαι εσυ  :Smile:  

να ρωτησω κατι off topic μια και σε βρηκα , τι ταχυτητες μεταγωγης εχεις πιασει με οικιακα wifi ; ,οχι ονομαστικες  αλλα μεταφορας; 
ενδεικτικα αν μπορεις , οχι να σε βαλω σε διαδικασια παραθεσης λεπτομερων στοιχειων . 
δεν εχω καταφερει να μεινω ευχαριστημενος απο το ευρος μεταγωγης . σου λεει 300 ας πουμε οτι γινεται η συνδεση , και οσο τραβας data , τοσο πεφτει καταληγοντας  σε ρυθμους b-g. μια τετοια κατασταση εχω συναντησει σε δυο τρεις συσκευες που εχω αποκτησει με την προσδοκια της αποδοσης n .

----------


## babis3g

Οχι ... Δεν εχω κανει Network share (που φανταζομαι ειναι οτι καλυτερο για μετρημα στο εσωτερικο δικτυ wifi) με το συγκεκριμενο μιας και δεν εχει USB οποτε δεν εχω μετρησει
Παντως σχεδον κανενα δεν παει 300 mbps, παιζουν πολλοι ρολοι παραγωντες interface,καναλι, αποσταση, καρτα δικτυου κλπ

Τωρα αν πεφτει η ταχυτητα σου στο wifi οταν κατεβαζεις μπορει να φταει το σημα η ακομα και η μνημη του μοντεμ, το λογισμικο  κλπ 
θυμησου ενα μοντεμ η ραουτερ  κανει παρα πολλες εργασιες ταυτοχρονα

----------


## badweed

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση , δεν επεκτεινομαι αλλο στην εκτος θεματος απορια μου για να μην χαλαω και το θεμα .

----------


## babis3g

δεν νομιζω οτι χαλας το θεμα, ισα ισα ειναι κατι που μπορει να αφορα και το Ν16 μιας και εχει και αυτο wifi 300 mbps

Περαν που δεν εχω δοκιμασει το transfer speed σε wifi ... αν καταλαβα καλα το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι η ταχυτητα πεφτει οσο τραβας data ...
ειπα μερικους λογους πιο πανω (ειναι και αλλοι πχ αλλος ενας αν πεφτουν επανω στο ιδιο καναλι με το δικο σου καποιο γειτονικο οποτε επιρεαζει αναλογα το σημα του) οι οποιοι δημιουργουν interface και επισης οσο πιο πολλες συσκευες ειναι συνδεμενες νομιζω παιζει και αυτο ρολο στο να χαμηλωσει το network speed γιατι μοιραζονται το bandwidth

Παντως πανω σε αυτο πιστευω ο πιο βασικος ρολος ειναι και η δυναμη του καθε ραουτερ στα sessions/bandwidtη/clients που μπορει να σηκωσει

οταν το βαλω παλι επανω (οταν μου δωσουν καμια καινουρια βετα) θα δοκιμασω συνδεμενος με wifi να κατεβασω καποιο μεγαλο αρχειο πχ 1Gb που θελει καποια ωρα με την 10αρα συνδεση μου να δω αν θα χασω speed σε wifi (συνδεμενο 1 laptop, οχι αλλες συσκευες οπως κινητα κλπ)

Εαν καλο προγραμμα που σου δειχνει με γραφiκα αν το wifi του μοντεμ ειναι σταθερο απο εμβελεια (γιατι περαν τους λογους που ανεφερα ειναι και αυτο στο προγραμμα, να εχει gaps - μη καλο wifi driver) ειναι το inSSIDer
http://www.metageek.com/products/inssider/

- - - Updated - - -

πχ απο το Ν17 που εχω τωρα επανω (λογω debugging)
για το θεμα wifi driver (και αυτο εχει mediatek wifi driver) στα 3 μετρα ειναι σταθεροτατο το σημα (αρα και τα drivers) και λoγικα δεν αναμενω χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας

----------


## badweed

γεια , τα εχω υποψη μου τα παραπανω ,και εχοντας την τυχη να μην ειμαι πλεον σε πολη , εχω την δυνατοτητα να κανω πειραματα χωρις παρεμβολες και χωρις κινηση στο δικτυο . 
εχω δοκιμασει καμποσα , με το πιο δυνατο κατα την γνωμη μου , ενα unifi ap της ubiquiti  .
δεν ξεκινησα πειραματιζομενος για την ταχυτητα , αλλα εχοντας εναν οικιακο σερβερ με ολους τους πιθανους clients μονο σε wifi με προβληματιζε η αποδοση (ειδικα αν μεταφερονται δεκαδες γιγα ,γιατι τοτε καθε mbps μετραει ! ) 
το ξερω οτι και τα 300 , ακομη και να τα επιανε , το lan στις περισσοτερες συσκευες wifi ( και σε ολες οσες εχω )  ειναι 100 Mbit οποτε τιθεται και αλλου περιορισμος , αλλα δεν εχω πιασει ουτε τα 100 Mbit για να το υπολογισω σαν παραμετρο . ουτε καν το μισο στην περιπτωση που και ο σερβερ και ο client συνδεοντουσαν μεσω wifi και κανενα μεσω lan . 

το προβλημα ειναι αυτο , οτι λεει συνδεεται στα 300 , το ap στα 3 μετρα χωρις εμποδια , μολις αρχιζω και τραβαω απ τον σερβερ αρχιζει και πεφτει , 130  , 108 και παει κατεβαινοντας , οποτε το 300 , ειναι ονομαστικο σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις που εχω συναντησει  :Sad:

----------


## babis3g

αα οκ μιλας για AP ... οχι δεν εχω ασχοληθει πολυ με AP ...

εγω εχω ενα edimax 7303apn v2
http://www.edimax.com/edimax/merchan...ew-7303apn_v2/
και του εχω τραβηξει καλωδιο 15 μετρα για να το ανεβασω στη στεγη και στα 200 μετρα υπαρχει ενα μικροs κηπος που στελνω το σημα εκει ...
στο speedtest δινει και τα 10 mbps και με ftp speedtest απο τον οτε στα μεγαλα file πεφτει η ταχυτητα λογο αποστασης αλλα μετα απο λιγο ξανανεβαινει, αυτο ειναι λογο αποστασης αλλα μονο με μαι συκευη συνδεμενη επανω του
Αν ειχα και αλλες δεν κοβω για πολλα

Αν στο δικο σου το εχεις συνδεμενο με ethernet τοτε πιστευω φταιει το AP η απο driver η απο μνημη γονατιζει
επισης στο δικο μου προσεξα (πολυ σημαντικο) οτι αν του εβαζα μεγαλο καλωδιο στην τροδοσια του POE injector ειχε τα συμπτωματα που ανεφερες
οποτε τραβηξα μπαλαντεζα για το τροδοτικο να ειναι κοντα στο AP ... και στο POE injector προς τη συσκευη AP το πολυ 5 μετρα ethernet
ολα τα προβληματα λυθηκαν

AN το εχεις συνδεμενο με wifi ... αλλαξε καναλι να μην πεφτουν στο ιδιο με το μοντεμ και βαλε το πιο μακρυα ... το inssider πιστευω θα βοηθησει
εχε υποψην (πρεπι να το ξερεις) οτι αν παιρνει απο wifi και οχι απο καλωδιο, τοτε τα AP χανουν περιπου 10-20 % της ταχυτητας
πχ αν η ταχυτητα σου ειναι 10 mbps στην γραμμη και βαλεις ενα AP θα παιρνεις 8 στο speedtest με το AP ,αν συνδεσεις και 2o AP θα παιρνεις 6 κλπ

----------


## badweed

το ξερω το inssider και τις περιπτωσεις overlap με την διαχυση των σηματων σε επιπελον μπαντες και το εχω υποψη μου  .εχω και την εντυπωση οτι καποια καναλια παιζουν καλυτερα απο αλλα , και ας μην υπαρχει αλλο wifi σημα να παρεμβαλεται  (αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι το 1 και το 6 ) ισως παιζουν ρολο παρεμβολες απο αλλα σηματα που εκπεμπονται για διαφορετικη χρηση   .

οπως καταλαβαινω τα κυματα ,μπορει καποιο σημα να μην συμπιπτει απολυτα και συνεχως με ενα αλλο , να μην ειναι στην ιδια συχνοτητα δηλαδη , αλλα να συμπιπτει σε καποιες φασεις , και ανα διαστηματα να προκαλει μπουκωματα . 

ακομα και η κωδικοποιηση (wep , wpa , wpa2 psk κλπ ) εχω την εντυπωση οτι προκαλει επιβαρυνση της ταχυτητας του wifi . 

το unifi το εφερα σαν παραδειγμα , για το μεχρι που εχουν φτασει οι αποπειρες μου δεν ειναι το μονο που εχω χρησιμοποιησει , τωρα εχω 4 wifi δυκτυα ενα εξωτερικο και με repeater για να εξυπηρετω καποια ενοικιαζομενα , ενα μεταβατικο για μια αλλαγη που κανω , ενα του σπιτιου , και ενα στην θεση που ειναι το μοντεμ (εκτος σπιτιου ) το wifi του σπιτιου με το μοντεμ του ιντερνετ ειναι με powerline συνδεδεμενα (το εχω κανει αρρωστια το θεμα    :Very Happy:  )   .

----------


## babis3g

οχι καλα κανεις και ασχολεισε με αυτα ... τωρα για το θεμα ... οκ μεχρι το Ν16 να κυκλοφορησει εδω Ελλαδα εχουμε καιρο ... ακομα δενε εχει βγει ουτε στα μαγαζια εξωτερικο καλα-καλα

----------


## melodystyle2003

Ωραία νέα! Η ram είναι ddr3;

----------


## babis3g

οχι, νομιζω ειναι η απλη, θα το τσεκαρω και πιστευω να ξερω αυριο

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE

τελικα ειναι *DDR2* ... Αξιο  :Respekt:  το προσθεσα στα χαρακτηριστικα οσο ακομα μπορω να κανω edit

- - - Updated - - -

Πληροφοριες παντα στο wikidevi που ειναι απο τα πρωτα σε αυτου του ειδους καθως επισης αναφερετε και το φορουμ  :One thumb up: 
https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_DSL-N16

και παραθετω μια φωτο απο το κεντρικο μενου με το τελευταιο λογισμικο 1.1.0.3 το οποιο εχει και αυτο fix για σταθεροτητα snr και κλειδωνει καλα

----------

